# A Great Picture in Five Minutes Flat



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

*From: Home Theater Mag*


> _"You've just come home with that new TV. Want to know how to get the best picture you can, in about five minutes? Even if you've never done more with your TV than turn it on before grabbing the popcorn, we can help you get the best picture from your TV using nothing more than a DVD you already own. ..."
> _


More @ HomeTheaterMag.com

Ed. Note: The above article was published in the April, 2007 issue of Home Theater Mag.


----------

